# i saved my father's life twice in 4 months!!



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Jul 21, 2010)

in april from the after effects of his medicine for a urinary infection and twice this week from heat exhaustion....he's lost 20lbs since the heat wave started a month ago....he's down to 130lbs....he's almost 88 years old!!


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 21, 2010)

buy him some AC


----------



## Puck it (Jul 21, 2010)

Get off the AZ and go to Walmart buy the 5000 cubibic ft for $98.  Shounds like you have the spare time.


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (Jul 21, 2010)

*Honest to God , Eric*



Brownsville Brooklyn said:


> in april from the after effects of his medicine for a urinary infection and twice this week from heat exhaustion....he's lost 20lbs since the heat wave started a month ago....he's down to 130lbs....he's almost 88 years old!!



...NOW do you have even the SLIGHTEST grasp on just why  we have HEPA laws in effect?...to stop non thinking assholes from dissemminating VERY PRIVATE and SENSITIVE matters pertaining to a loved ones health.....Jesus Christ.....try and conjure up SOME  semblance of common sense before you air MOST PRIVATE matters about a loved one.....what are ya gonna do next?......delve into matters of his incontinence?....take your head out of your ass for once...and place  , at the very LEAST...your beloved fathers well being before your own soapbox bravado.


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 21, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> buy him some AC



And some new shorts.


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (Jul 21, 2010)

*Better yet....*



Groundskeeper Willie said:


> ...NOW do you have even the SLIGHTEST grasp on just why  we have HEPA laws in effect?...to stop non thinking assholes from dissemminating VERY PRIVATE and SENSITIVE matters pertaining to a loved ones health.....Jesus Christ.....try and conjure up SOME  semblance of common sense before you air MOST PRIVATE matters about a loved one.....what are ya gonna do next?......delve into matters of his incontinence?....take your head out of your ass for once...and place  , at the very LEAST...your beloved fathers well being before your own soapbox bravado.



..perhaps,  a protracted , inately detailed discussion  of YOUR health shortcomings....I'm confident there's no Cliff Notes version of  THAT....


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Jul 21, 2010)

Groundskeeper Willie said:


> ...NOW do you have even the SLIGHTEST grasp on just why  we have HEPA laws in effect?...to stop non thinking assholes from dissemminating VERY PRIVATE and SENSITIVE matters pertaining to a loved ones health.....Jesus Christ.....try and conjure up SOME  semblance of common sense before you air MOST PRIVATE matters about a loved one.....what are ya gonna do next?......delve into matters of his incontinence?....take your head out of your ass for once...and place  , at the very LEAST...your beloved fathers well being before your own soapbox bravado.



kinda wacked coming from a guy that put his parents into a nursing home 30 years ago....


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (Jul 21, 2010)

*Ummmmmm....*



Brownsville Brooklyn said:


> kinda wacked coming from a guy that put his parents into a nursing home 30 years ago....



and no....another misplaced BB factoid


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Jul 21, 2010)

Puck it said:


> Get off the AZ and go to Walmart buy the 5000 cubibic ft for $98.  Shounds like you have the spare time.



we have a/c....he's almost 88 he needs to eat more....he cant go walking, drive his car etc....no end in sight....


----------



## dmc (Jul 21, 2010)

Brownsville Brooklyn said:


> kinda wacked coming from a guy that put his parents into a nursing home 30 years ago....



that was pretty low...


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (Jul 21, 2010)

*cant...*



Brownsville Brooklyn said:


> we have a/c....he's almost 88 he needs to eat more....he cant go walking, drive his car etc....no end in sight....



...make it to "empty nest " status.....


----------



## Black Phantom (Jul 21, 2010)

Groundskeeper Willie said:


> ...NOW do you have even the SLIGHTEST grasp on just why  we have HEPA laws in effect?...to stop non thinking assholes from dissemminating VERY PRIVATE and SENSITIVE matters pertaining to a loved ones health.....Jesus Christ.....try and conjure up SOME  semblance of common sense before you air MOST PRIVATE matters about a loved one.....what are ya gonna do next?......delve into matters of his incontinence?....take your head out of your ass for once...and place  , at the very LEAST...your beloved fathers well being before your own soapbox bravado.



Pretty sure that the old man does not have Hepatitus. Or are you concerned with their filtration system?

Idiot.


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (Jul 21, 2010)

Black Phantom said:


> Pretty sure that the old man does not have Hepatitus. Or are you concerned with their filtration system?
> 
> Idiot.



Hepatitis , spelling bee boy....and even 6th graders know to not start a sentence with "or"......thanks , Dr P...


----------



## dmc (Jul 21, 2010)

Groundskeeper Willie said:


> Hepatitis , spelling bee boy....and even 6th graders know to not start a sentence with "or"......thanks , Dr P...



While were at it it's HIPAA laws not HEPA..

HEPA is about air particles HIPAA is healthcare privacy..

I wasn't going to mention it.. but....


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Jul 21, 2010)

dmc said:


> While were at it it's HIPAA laws not HEPA..
> 
> HEPA is about air particles HIPAA is healthcare privacy..
> 
> I wasn't going to mention it.. but....



:beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## NYDrew (Jul 21, 2010)

actually its HIPAA, it stands for Health Insurance Portability and Accountability Act.  Its primary purpose is to ensure a persons ability to maintain health coverage through periods of unemployment as well as to have full coverage upon regaining employment.  COBRA is built into this law.  While there is aspects of privacy built into it, most of those parts work against your privacy ensuring a insurance providers right to know, superseding the Doctor-Patient privilege.  While HIPAA is the common term used to describe privacy rules in medicine...it actually takes privacy rights away from a patient in exchange for coverage rights.  Prior to HIPAA, no one had a right to know if you couldn't get it up.


----------



## Glenn (Jul 22, 2010)

Wow! So your dad is from Germany? 

http://losgigantes.com/news/?p=1122


----------



## dmc (Jul 22, 2010)

NYDrew said:


> actually its HIPAA, it stands for Health Insurance Portability and Accountability Act.  Its primary purpose is to ensure a persons ability to maintain health coverage through periods of unemployment as well as to have full coverage upon regaining employment.  COBRA is built into this law.  While there is aspects of privacy built into it, most of those parts work against your privacy ensuring a insurance providers right to know, superseding the Doctor-Patient privilege.  While HIPAA is the common term used to describe privacy rules in medicine...it actually takes privacy rights away from a patient in exchange for coverage rights.  Prior to HIPAA, no one had a right to know if you couldn't get it up.



Yeah - I know all that stuff. It's more then just security but security is what everyone thinks about..

I've made a ton of cash making sure databases are HIPAA compliant..  It's a goldmine..


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Jul 22, 2010)

dmc said:


> Yeah - I know all that stuff. It's more then just security but security is what everyone thinks about..
> 
> I've made a ton of cash making sure databases are HIPAA compliant..  It's a goldmine..



i thought u & shortski were best of friends


----------



## dmc (Jul 22, 2010)

Brownsville Brooklyn said:


> i thought u & shortski were best of friends




Why don't you go f yourself...  I'm done with your asswipe comments...


----------



## Puck it (Jul 22, 2010)

dmc said:


> Why don't you go f yourself... I'm done with your asswipe comments...


 
You have that right.


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Jul 22, 2010)

dmc said:


> Why don't you go f yourself...  I'm done with your asswipe comments...



y r u so upset? i thought u were friends with the lil fella way back from what ive read & heard he hangs with 3-4 people....:beer::beer:


----------



## dmc (Jul 22, 2010)

Brownsville Brooklyn said:


> y r u so upset? i thought u were friends with the lil fella way back from what ive read & heard he hangs with 3-4 people....:beer::beer:



Never... After the way he treated me while my Brother and his wife were both deployed to Iraq and Afghanistan - He can rot in hell..

Please do not associate my name with his..    I hope he crashes his Corvette into the  Quechee gorge..


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Jul 22, 2010)

dmc said:


> Never... After the way he treated me while my Brother and his wife were both deployed to Iraq and Afghanistan - He can rot in hell..
> 
> Please do not associate my name with his..    I hope he crashes his Corvette into the  Quechee gorge..



what did he do? is ur bro & his wife home? btw, which one of his 5+ vettes u wanna see being pulled out of the gorge? lol:idea::idea:


----------



## dmc (Jul 22, 2010)

Brownsville Brooklyn said:


> what did he do? is ur bro & his wife home? btw, which one of his 5+ vettes u wanna see being pulled out of the gorge? lol:idea::idea:



Yes - they survived their deployments.  And did a great job for our Country.

I'd rather not talk about what that hideous no neck, old, piece of crap thing did or said..


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Jul 22, 2010)

dmc said:


> Yes - they survived their deployments.  And did a great job for our Country.
> 
> I'd rather not talk about what that hideous no neck, old, piece of crap thing did or said..



have u ever met SS in person?


----------



## dmc (Jul 22, 2010)

Brownsville Brooklyn said:


> have u ever met SS in person?



No.. And I never will..  I hope to piss on his grave some day though..  Sooner than later I hope..


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Jul 22, 2010)

dmc said:


> No.. And I never will..  I hope to piss on his grave some day though..  Sooner than later I hope..



internet not good....in person ud love the lil' fella!!


----------



## dmc (Jul 22, 2010)

Brownsville Brooklyn said:


> internet not good....in person ud love the lil' fella!!



F him.... I hope he rots in hell..


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Jul 22, 2010)

dmc said:


> F him.... I hope he rots in hell..



got ya!!


----------



## dmc (Jul 22, 2010)

He looks like an old "yenta"...


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Jul 23, 2010)

dmc said:


> He looks like an old "yenta"...



Donnie? if u guys met in person u would both like each other....u havent figured this out yet in 15 years on the Internets?:dunce::dunce: r u ever in K, DMC? ur welcome at my beloved institution!!:beer::beer:


----------



## dmc (Jul 23, 2010)

Brownsville Brooklyn said:


> Donnie? if u guys met in person u would both like each other....u havent figured this out yet in 15 years on the Internets?:dunce::dunce: r u ever in K, DMC? ur welcome at my beloved institution!!:beer::beer:



Yeah I go to K - i just don't hang out with the KZoners.. I have a separate group of friends up there.  

If I ever came face to face with that thing -  I'd just turn around and walk the other way.  He's not worth my time.. So drop it - your starting to act like a yenta too...


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Jul 23, 2010)

dmc said:


> Yeah I go to K - i just don't hang out with the KZoners.. I have a separate group of friends up there.
> 
> If I ever came face to face with that thing -  I'd just turn around and walk the other way.  He's not worth my time.. So drop it - your starting to act like a yenta too...









next time in k let me know....:smash::smash:


----------



## dmc (Jul 23, 2010)

Brownsville Brooklyn said:


> next time in k let me now....:smash::smash:



Highly unlikely..


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (Jul 23, 2010)

*surely*



Brownsville Brooklyn said:


> next time in k let me know....:smash::smash:



...most anyone can appreciate the irony of this post......


----------



## dmc (Jul 23, 2010)

Groundskeeper Willie said:


> ...most anyone can appreciate the irony of this post......



On many levels..


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (Jul 23, 2010)

*def. :*



Brownsville Brooklyn said:


> next time in k let me know....:smash::smash:



a busybody....a notorious gossipmonger......any in Northport?.....or did they burn them at the stake?..like witches in Salem?..


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Jul 23, 2010)

dmc said:


> Highly unlikely..



I guess ur an elitist!! have u met Junior?:argue:


----------



## Black Phantom (Jul 23, 2010)

Groundskeeper Willie said:


> a busybody....a notorious gossipmonger......any in Northport?.....or did they burn them at the stake?..like witches in Salem?..


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Jul 23, 2010)

Black Phantom said:


>



gkw trys oh yes he trysuke:uke:


----------



## JerseyJoey (Jul 25, 2010)

Brownsville Brooklyn said:


> I guess ur an elitist!! have u met Junior?:argue:



I believe he has. DMC and Jr get along pretty good. Word on the street is they last hung before a Dead show at the Knick, but weren't dozing there.


----------



## dmc (Jul 25, 2010)

JerseyJoey said:


> I believe he has. DMC and Jr get along pretty good. Word on the street is they last hung before a Dead show at the Knick, but weren't dozing there.



yeah... He's OK in my book - look forward to seeing him again!  I have more shots to do..  

I can easily strip off internet stuff when i meet someone in person who I've disagreed with.  There's more to people then what you can see on the net.. 

But SHtiski went over the line.


----------



## JerseyJoey (Jul 26, 2010)

dmc said:


> yeah... He's OK in my book - look forward to seeing him again!  I have more shots to do..
> 
> I can easily strip off internet stuff when i meet someone in person who I've disagreed with.  There's more to people then what you can see on the net..
> 
> But SHtiski went over the line.



I spoke to Jr yesterday. He says he will do some midweek this season with you at Hunter. He's only 75 minutes away. He said he will wait for decent conditions and then pop up there for a day or 2 to hang with you at Hunter. I gave him your cell #. Should be a hoot.

Maybe BB can join in as well. Staircase's old school. Rack it!!


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Jul 26, 2010)

JerseyJoey said:


> I spoke to Jr yesterday. He says he will do some midweek this season with you at Hunter. He's only 75 minutes away. He said he will wait for decent conditions and then pop up there for a day or 2 to hang with you at Hunter. I gave him your cell #. Should be a hoot.
> 
> Maybe BB can join in as well. Staircase's old school. Rack it!!



lol :lol::lol:


----------



## dmc (Jul 26, 2010)

JerseyJoey said:


> I spoke to Jr yesterday. He says he will do some midweek this season with you at Hunter. He's only 75 minutes away. He said he will wait for decent conditions and then pop up there for a day or 2 to hang with you at Hunter. I gave him your cell #. Should be a hoot.
> 
> Maybe BB can join in as well. Staircase's old school. Rack it!!



I'm down like James Brown..


----------



## dmc (Jul 26, 2010)

Brownsville Brooklyn said:


> lol :lol::lol:



Looks like dinner at the local retirement home..  Shtiski should sell a Corvette and buy a neck..


----------



## JerseyJoey (Jul 26, 2010)

dmc said:


> I'm down like James Brown..



Count on it.


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Jul 26, 2010)

dmc said:


> Looks like dinner at the local retirement home..  Shtiski should sell a Corvette and buy a neck..



thats some crowd


----------

